# [NAS4Free] symbolic link



## bubull51 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello to all
I have trouble with symbolic link.
I use nas4free 9.1.0.1 - Sandstorm (revision 573) with FreeBSD 9.1-release (release date 901000)

I created 3 folders
user1 (user1 personnal folder)
user2 (user2 personnal folder)
public (common folder for all users)

I created 3 groups
group user1
group user2
group public

*ls -l* give this :

```
drwxrwx---  2 user1  user1   3 Feb 13 11:12 user1
drwxrwx---  3 user2  user2   4 Feb 13 11:21 user2
drwxrwxrwx  5 root  public  5 Feb 14 09:23 public
```
*id user1* give this:

```
uid=1000(user1) gid=1002(user1) groups=1002(user1),1004(public)
```
*id user2* give this:

```
uid=1001(user2) gid=1003(user2) groups=1003(user2),1004(public)
```
I created a symbolic link using *ln -s*, in each personal folder.

using Windows 7, \\server_ip I see the symbolic link in personal folder, but when I double click on it I got this message: 

```
windows can't access \\server_ip\user1\public
```
I can access public folder from Windows 7, when I double click directly on it.

thanks for your help


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 14, 2013)

In /usr/local/etc/smb.conf, EITHER disable unix extension:


```
...
unix extensions = no
...
```

OR allow insecure wide links


```
...
allow insecure wide links = yes
...
```

Before you proceed on this, you might want to read about the security implications of the latter option in smb.conf(5)().


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2013)

Disclaimer: Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | *NAS4Free* | m0N0WALL | pfSense | ArchBSD | kFreeBSD


----------



## bubull51 (Feb 14, 2013)

First, I ask nas4free forum, of course.
http://forums.nas4free.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2648&sid=5b265c9e6b1fbab7222f700111c932d5


----------

